# Dovetail Template



## Johan Em (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m relatively new in the game, and i have a lot to learn. I have just made my first finger joint box, but I'm very curious about mastering the dovetail, with router.
The jigs seems very good, but the are expensive..

Anyone have a CAD file or similar to share of a dovetail template I would be very grateful!
My plan is to get a cad file (or similar), and get my local shop CNC cut them for me.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Johan Em said:


> I’m relatively new in the game, and i have a lot to learn. I have just made my first finger joint box, but I'm very curious about mastering the dovetail, with router.
> The jigs seems very good, but the are expensive..
> 
> Anyone have a CAD file or similar to share of a dovetail template I would be very grateful!
> ...


I am confused by your post. It seems to me that paying a CNC shop to make dovetails for you would be expensive. Before long, you would have given more money to the CNC shop compared with buying your own dovetail jig and router. The travel time, coordination, and chances of error would be other reasons to avoid paying a CNC shop. 

Dovetail jigs vary in ease of setup, the kinds of joints they can make, and flexibility in spacing (or not). Sometimes it comes down to the quality and understandability of the user manual. 

I just looked on my local Craigslist, and there are several used Porter-Cable and Craftsman dovetail jigs selling for around $50 each. Leigh jigs cost a lot more. 

There are other ways to make dovetail joints. Some people cut them by hand with marking gauges, hand saws, and chisels. I have also heard of people who make them with a table saw or router table. I have seen a few oddball dovetail jigs that defy categorization, too. 

My guess is that for most home woodworkers, the router and dovetail jig combination are the most popular. I would find one that you like and use it, rather than paying a CNC shop.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

I agree with @Tool Agnostic...

Machine shops batch out parts in large numbers. But that's after someone has designed the part in CAD and then ported the design to work with the CNC software. This route is going to be much more expensive for you. Not only will you have to pay for the design work, but you're paying for the shop time lost to shut down a production part for a one-off. Source: used to work in a machine shop.

There are many different options out there. Dovetail jigs can be found for hand tools, routers, and table saws. The base Porter Cable dovetail jig (router) is only about $120 new.


----------

